# applicazioni kde non stampano [Risolto]

## rb34

dopo un upgrade comprendente tra gli altri kde (alla 4.3.5) e qt, non riesco più a stampare da applicazioni kde. 

Accedendo da cups, la stampa della pagina di prova avviene correttamente, così come funziona lpr da line comando o la stampa da firefox.

Quando stampo da, non so, kate, si apre la finestra con l'elenco stampanti dove c'è il tasto Stampa, ma poi quando clicko la stampa non va neanche in coda di stampa (lpq dà coda vuota)

Dove dovrei guardare????

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 ti dice che è tutto ok?

hai provato a guardare dentro:

"system settings" --> printer configuration?

(io uso kde in inglese)

----------

## rb34

Riguardo "system settings" --> printer configuration, vado su impostazioni del sistema, ma... non ho la configurazione stampanti!!! FORSE, il problema è qui?

Fino a kde 4.3.3, se non erro, andava tutto bene! (e le stampanti le configuravo sempre da cups localhost:631)

Riguardo revdep-rebuild, ho al momento qualche problema, ma non mi pare che ci sia nulla al riguardo!

```
 * All prepared. Starting rebuild                                                          

emerge --oneshot  app-text/pdftk:0                                                         

kde-base/nepomuk:4.3                                                                       

media-libs/libquicktime:0                                                                  

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg:0.10                                                      

net-misc/streamtuner:0                                                                     

sys-apps/lm_sensors:0                                                                      

sys-block/gparted:0                                                                        

x11-libs/gtkglarea:2

..........
```

questo emerge al momento mi fallisce dicendo:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix,-aqua]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5 (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/nepomuk:4.3" [argument])
```

sinceramente non vedo perché dovrei mettere semantik-desktop su kdelibs, visto che l'avevo tolto di proposito, cmq provo. Ma riguardo la stampa non credo cambi nulla

----------

## xdarma

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Riguardo "system settings" --> printer configuration, vado su impostazioni del sistema, ma... non ho la configurazione stampanti!!! FORSE, il problema è qui?
> 
> 

 

Forse devi installare kde-base/system-config-printer-kde

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> sinceramente non vedo perché dovrei mettere semantik-desktop su kdelibs, visto che l'avevo tolto di proposito, cmq provo. Ma riguardo la stampa non credo cambi nulla

 

Forse è giusto così: se usi nepomuk credo che abilitare il semantic desktop per le kdelibs sia il minimo.

----------

## rb34

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse devi installare kde-base/system-config-printer-kde

 

Mah, sarà, però è tutto mascherato:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde-base/system-config-printer-kde" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.4.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.4.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.3.5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.3.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.3.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword
```

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Forse è giusto così: se usi nepomuk credo che abilitare il semantic desktop per le kdelibs sia il minimo.

 

certamente, il fatto è che io nepomuk non lo uso e non so neanche cosa sia. Ho fatto un equery depends e mi ha detto che l'unico pacchetto che dipendeva da nepomuk era kde-runtime-meta, mi pare, e sinceramente non ho capito.

Comunque per ora ho messo semantik-desktop e lanciato il rebuild, quello è ok, hai visto mai. Ma non va. Ora vedo se il prog che mi dicevi sopra mi indica qualcosa[/quote]

----------

## rb34

Risolto. Il problema era una incompatibilità tra il sistema di stampa di kde (mi pare sia kdeprint) e la ver 1.3.11-r2 di cups. Aggiornato a cups-1.4.4-r2, tutto funziona regolarmente. Non c'è bisogno di system-config-printer, in quanto kde legge le stampanti installate da cups e cups ha il suo accesso web alla config.

Ho trovato la soluzione qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820819-start-0.html

cups-1.4.4-r2 era masked, non credo davvero fosse quello. Nel caso, sarebbe da dire a chi di dovere di smascherarlo al più presto, perché non credo fossi l'unico ad avere questo problema.

----------

